# Scopehosts.com - upto 50% Discount on OpenVZ VPS hosting | 1Gbps Network speed with unmetered bandwi



## Scopehosts (Dec 23, 2016)

*NETHERLANDS 1Gbps LINUX VPS*
-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-
Netherlands VPS are powered by top virtualization technology software  Netherlands 1Gbps integrated with SolusVM Panel. OpenVZ's virtualization provides better performance, scalability, density, dynamic resource management, and ease of administration than the alternatives.
Scopehosts cheap and best Netherlands Linux offshore VPS Packages can be the heart of your e-business or website. Take advantage of our state-of-the-art servers, fully redundant fiber network, and our team of linux specialists.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : OpenVZ | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121 | *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**
Upto *50% Discount* on Annual Subscription | *Code : XMAS50GIFTS*
Upto *30% Discount *on Monthly subscription/Year | *Code : XMAS30GIFTS*
**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**
​

*VPS plan 2: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
vSWAP : 1024 MB    
SSD : 35 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 11.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 3: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 2x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 2048 MB    
vSWAP : 2048 MB    
SSD : 50 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 16.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 4: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 2x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 3072 MB    
vSWAP : 3072 MB    
SSD : 70 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 22.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 5: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 3x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 4096 MB    
vSWAP : 4096 MB    
SSD : 90 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 29.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 6: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 3x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 5120 MB    
vSWAP : 5120 MB    
SSD : 120 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 42.99/mo.*


*VPS plan 7: *
---------------------------------
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core 
vCPU : 4x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 6144 MB    
vSWAP : 6144 MB    
SSD : 160 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 55.99/mo.*



==========================================================

*>>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================​

=========================================
*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
=========================================​

*SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL* 

*OPERATING SYSTEMS*

*MONEYBACK GUARANTEE* 

*SCALABILITY* 

*24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!*

*NETWORK / HARDWARE*


*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
-Management Service - € 25/mo..
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
-WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.​

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-DirectAdmin Panel - € 14.00 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.​

* Conditions Applied.
* Get Discount on Plan2 and above.
* Discount valid till : 05/01/2017​

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
============================
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY​

Live Support :
====================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support
 ​


----------

